# I'm a Murderer!!!!



## barbiedahl (Dec 28, 2009)

Help me, please!*sad

We have an 80 gal with an eheim filter system. Have had a low ph, but everything else was doing well. Then the low ph tanked and we couldn't get it back up. Instead of doing a chemical change (we tried lots of water changes) an experienced person suggested we add live sand. It did wonderfully for the ph. Fish were happy, snail was happy. We were happy. Then an ammonia spike happened. We have lost almost all of our forty fish! It is heartbreaking to watch them slowly die. We have desperately been trying to stop the insanity with water changes, ammonia chips in the filter, etc. It is a little better, but the ammonia is still at stress level. Nitrates, nitrites, ph are normal. What do we do? We are experienced tank owners, but have never encountered something so difficult!!!!

What do we do? Add chemical to grab ammonia? Euthanize the fish to avoid more suffering? Hop a boat to a tropical island and learn to say "De plane! De plane!"?

Barbiedahl


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Answered in previous post, please don't double post.


----------

